# TNT Booby Trap



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

@Sine_Qua_Non was hiding around the corner waiting for me to go check my mailbox... with a TNT Padron Bomb.










What a nice surprise... some of my favorite sticks right here... and perfect timing cause I was all out.
Return fire is imminent good sir. :vs_cool:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non was hiding around the corner waiting for me to go check my mailbox... with a TNT Padron Bomb.
> 
> What a nice surprise... some of my favorite sticks right here... and perfect timing cause I was all out.
> Return fire is imminent good sir. :vs_cool:


Hopefully they can tide you over until you get some more! I'd let the '26 No. 2 rest a little while longer, though; it was only in my humidor a couple of weeks.

Enjoy!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good target, Nate!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Good target, Nate!


Well, when I see a man smoking his last Padron, and I have somewhat of an excess, I figure it's a prime opportunity! :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, when I see a man smoking his last Padron, and I have somewhat of an excess, I figure it's a prime opportunity! :grin2:


Ive never had more than a single Padron in my humi at one time. I think it is because that's one of the only things my Father in law keeps in his, so I always smoke Padron at his place. Never really haf to buy any. He is big on the 5000 and always has lots of them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey Nate, I just smoked my last 80 year...Oh, and my last Opus X 20th
Just kidding Bro
Very generous hit Brother


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Ive never had more than a single Padron in my humi at one time. I think it is because that's one of the only things my Father in law keeps in his, so I always smoke Padron at his place. Never really haf to buy any. He is big on the 5000 and always has lots of them.


Now that's not a bad setup...



Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hey Nate, I just smoked my last 80 year...Oh, and my last Opus X 20th
> Just kidding Bro
> Very generous hit Brother


Oddly enough, an Opus is likely to be one cigar that will never be in my rotation. I've had a fair number of them over the years, and was never really impressed by them. I found them to be consistently good, but missing something that makes them stand out. Now the Anejos are an entirely different story, and considering the only difference is the wrapper (and price), that has to be why I'm not a big Opus fan.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Now that's not a bad setup...
> 
> Oddly enough, an Opus is likely to be one cigar that will never be in my rotation. I've had a fair number of them over the years, and was never really impressed by them. I found them to be consistently good, but missing something that makes them stand out. Now the Anejos are an entirely different story, and considering the only difference is the wrapper (and price), that has to be why I'm not a big Opus fan.


Anejo...maduro...shark

OMG...


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Golly Miss Molly !!!!!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Anejo...maduro...shark
> 
> OMG...


That's about the only Anejo I haven't had yet, they never have them in the local shops near me. I'm about to pull the trigger on a fiver of them that are for sale in the WTS section here, though...


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Point of clarification so everyone doesn't think I'm insane for bombing a '26 No. 2; I was accidentally sent a 24-count box of them recently when I ordered a 10-count box, so I figured I might as well spread the good fortune.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Point of clarification so everyone doesn't think I'm insane for bombing a '26 No. 2; I was accidentally sent a 24-count box of them recently when I ordered a 10-count box, so I figured I might as well spread the good fortune.


If I could bump your RG on my phone I would. Such a fantastic gesture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Ewood said:


> If I could bump your RG on my phone I would. Such a fantastic gesture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can help with that... :wink2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Ewood said:


> If I could bump your RG on my phone I would. Such a fantastic gesture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BOSSTANK said:


> I can help with that... :wink2:


Thanks to both you! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Point of clarification so everyone doesn't think I'm insane for bombing a '26 No. 2; I was accidentally sent a 24-count box of them recently when I ordered a 10-count box, so I figured I might as well spread the good fortune.


That's nice of you and I'm the same way.

Well I'm patiently waiting to smoke the 80yr you sent me kind Sir! How much rest does it need? It's gotta be a special ocassion cigar for me. I'm with you on the Opus, I have a couple I'm trying to get some aging on, I understand 2 years at minimum for best smoking pleasure. The only ones I have smoked are Lost City so there are probably better ones out there. I think Cigary is an Opus fan.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice hit! Can’t go with Padrons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> That's nice of you and I'm the same way.
> 
> Well I'm patiently waiting to smoke the 80yr you sent me kind Sir! How much rest does it need? It's gotta be a special ocassion cigar for me. I'm with you on the Opus, I have a couple I'm trying to get some aging on, I understand 2 years at minimum for best smoking pleasure. The only ones I have smoked are Lost City so there are probably better ones out there. I think Cigary is an Opus fan.


I wouldn't think it would need any more rest than the few months it already has on it. I kept it at around 66% RH, and the one I smoked a week or so ago had a perfect burn. So any time you feel like smoking it, it should be ready to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hey Nate, I just smoked my last 80 year...Oh, and my last Opus X 20th
> 
> Just kidding Bro
> 
> Very generous hit Brother


Well if you had said so in your MAW i would have sent you some.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> @Sine_Qua_Non was hiding around the corner waiting for me to go check my mailbox... with a TNT Padron Bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good hit there @Sine_Qua_Non

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

